# New Golden (1/6/2020) does not like walking on leash



## RyanOD (Feb 7, 2020)

Hello!

I have a question about my new puppy Rory. It's been 5 days since I got her and the first couple days she would walk on the leash no problem. We have a harness for her and it seemed like she loved it. Recently she has been sitting down during walks and not moving at all when called. If she is off the leash, at the park, or indoors she always comes when called and obeys commands pretty easily. My problem is, I obviously don't want to force her to walk when she is being sassy, but I need to train her to get used to the leash and walk with me. I have been taking her to the park and practicing heel and she does good when I have treats. Do you have any tips on training dogs to walk with you when you take them out to potty?

Thank you!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

She's an infant... if she sits down, just pick her up. She'll want down again soon and then can walk with you til the next time. I practice heel off lead, down a hallway (where there are walls to auto correct position for the most part) with puppies. Make your sessions fun- there is no expectation for a puppy to heel, sit, down, etc like an adult dog..


----------



## RyanOD (Feb 7, 2020)

Prism Goldens said:


> She's an infant... if she sits down, just pick her up. She'll want down again soon and then can walk with you til the next time. I practice heel off lead, down a hallway (where there are walls to auto correct position for the most part) with puppies. Make your sessions fun- there is no expectation for a puppy to heel, sit, down, etc like an adult dog..


If I keep picking her up every time she sits down then she would never walk, wouldn't that teach her that I'm going to pick her up every time she sits down?

Thanks for the advice, I will start teaching heel in a hallway.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

No- puppies are different since while they do learn like little sponges, they are also babies. You wouldn't expect a child to walk in a focussed manner .. if you make it fun, the time between will get longer and longer.. I've raised hundreds of puppies and have never not picked them up if they sit on a walk. And they all end up with an obedience title if I keep them-


----------



## Samson#1 (Mar 11, 2020)

RyanOD said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have a question about my new puppy Rory. It's been 5 days since I got her and the first couple days she would walk on the leash no problem. We have a harness for her and it seemed like she loved it. Recently she has been sitting down during walks and not moving at all when called. If she is off the leash, at the park, or indoors she always comes when called and obeys commands pretty easily. My problem is, I obviously don't want to force her to walk when she is being sassy, but I need to train her to get used to the leash and walk with me. I have been taking her to the park and practicing heel and she does good when I have treats. Do you have any tips on training dogs to walk with you when you take them out to potty?
> 
> Thank you!


Hi
My little Samson was exactly the same. The trick is making sure she knows that she is the one being taken for a walk and not the opposite. Be very patient and every time she digs her heels in the worst thing you can do is lose patience and pull or drag her. Entice her with treats but not to many. You can do so much training by tearing up those treat strips that you can buy and entice her with little pieces and gradually reverse the process so that she does not become too wet in her ways. Theres a fantastic dog trainer on YouTube from America, he's a very smart young lad and I've been using his methods on Samson and they all work. Lookup "No bad dogs leash TRAINING" And all his videos pop up. Hope this helps,your little one will be smart as einstein on no time,lol. Good luck and will be nice to hear how you do with these methods ok.
Kindest regards from Scotland 
Samson and Mark


----------



## RyanOD (Feb 7, 2020)

Samson#1 said:


> Hi
> My little Samson was exactly the same. The trick is making sure she knows that she is the one being taken for a walk and not the opposite. Be very patient and every time she digs her heels in the worst thing you can do is lose patience and pull or drag her. Entice her with treats but not to many. You can do so much training by tearing up those treat strips that you can buy and entice her with little pieces and gradually reverse the process so that she does not become too wet in her ways. Theres a fantastic dog trainer on YouTube from America, he's a very smart young lad and I've been using his methods on Samson and they all work. Lookup "No bad dogs leash TRAINING" And all his videos pop up. Hope this helps,your little one will be smart as einstein on no time,lol. Good luck and will be nice to hear how you do with these methods ok.
> Kindest regards from Scotland
> Samson and Mark


Thank you so much Mark! I will check out the video, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Basically, while my Glee was small enough for me to carry - he did not wear a leash or collar. That's the first month that I had him with me. He didn't need to go anywhere that he'd need a leash on because of vaccination needs. When we went to the vet? I carried him. The places we went (local lakes or parks) we went off trail so he could be off leash - and more importantly, he had no exposure to places heavily frequented by other dogs. Also, most walks for a young pup are unforced and free exercise (ie, off leash and out in the woods away from everyone). 

I waited until he was 4-6 months to start leash work. 

People on this forum really rush too hard and fast to start walking baby pups.


----------



## RyanOD (Feb 7, 2020)

Megora said:


> Basically, while my Glee was small enough for me to carry - he did not wear a leash or collar. That's the first month that I had him with me. He didn't need to go anywhere that he'd need a leash on because of vaccination needs. When we went to the vet? I carried him. The places we went (local lakes or parks) we went off trail so he could be off leash - and more importantly, he had no exposure to places heavily frequented by other dogs. Also, most walks for a young pup are unforced and free exercise (ie, off leash and out in the woods away from everyone).
> 
> I waited until he was 4-6 months to start leash work.
> 
> People on this forum really rush too hard and fast to start walking baby pups.


Interesting. Unfortunately where I live there are dogs everywhere so I have to keep her on a leash. She is actually doing a lot better already.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

RyanOD said:


> Interesting. Unfortunately where I live there are dogs everywhere so I have to keep her on a leash. She is actually doing a lot better already.


If dogs are everywhere, you should not be bringing out a young pup prior to getting at least 2 rounds of vaccinations.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Needs training. Before feeding do food follow. But hey, you have a puppy? I hope your puppy has been conditioned to the collar and leash.


----------



## Samson#1 (Mar 11, 2020)

RyanOD said:


> Thank you so much Mark! I will check out the video, I really appreciate it!


More than welcome. These methods are perfect for these kinds of dogs in my experience. X


----------

